# Full HD Fernseher gekauft zeigt aber die Sender nicht auf 1920x1080



## DiloDeri (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Heute habe ich mir einen neuen LED Fernseher gekauft.Auf der Verpackung steht er ist Full Hd.
Sender wie Pro 7 oder kabel eins rtl2 ... zeigt er nicht auf full hd. ich sitze vor dem Fernseher 60 cm und es sieht wirklich nicht scharf aus...
Ich dachte er zeigt auf Full hd... 
Auf dem User Manual steht der Modus: VESA DMT/ DTV CEA = 1920x1080p.  Wie stelle ich den Modus ein? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Fernseher:
Samsung UE22D5010NWXZG            
Samsung UE22D5010NWXZG · LED-TV, Full HD, DVB-T/C | redcoon Deutschland

Danke


----------



## dj*viper (30. Dezember 2011)

du kannst nur die öffentlich rechtlichen in hd anschauen.
für die privaten brauchst du einen HD+ receiver mit einer hd+ karte.
die kostet jährlich 50€

HD+ | Alles über HD+

http://www.hd-plus.de/cms/swf/vorteile.png

PS: nicht alle sender strahlen in 1080p nativ. es sind meist nur vereinzelnte filme/dokus usw...
das meiste ist nur in 1080i. das heisst, die interpolieren die originalgröße von 720p auf 1080i


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Dezember 2011)

Hast du dir denn auch die HD-Versionen der Sender (Pay-TV) gekauft?
Denn sonst bringt dir Full HD nur was für Blu-Rays und die Öffentlichen!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Und die nicht-HD Sender werden je nach LCD mehr oder weniger schlecht "hochgerechnet" - mein Samsung C650 zB stellt viele SD-Sender so gut dar, dass ich gar nicht merke, dass die KEIN FullHD haben, außer ich schalte dann mal kurz um auf einen HD-Sender. 

Es hängt natürlich am Ende auch vom Sitzabstand ab, und man sollte auch in Ruhe mal alles in den Menüs ausprobiere, denn manche Optionen versauen das Bild geradezu - es gibt zB oft einen "Shop-Modus", der an sich für FullHD-Werbefilme im Laden gedacht ist, bei normalem TV-Programm aber furchtbar aussieht.


----------



## DiloDeri (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich meine es zeigt das Bild einfach unscharf.
Wenn ich in der Einstellung die Schärfe auf 100 sprich bis zum anschluss ändert sich nichts .Auch wenn ich die Schärfe runterstelle ändert sich nichts.

Irgendwelche tips?


danke


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Dezember 2011)

Hast du die Sender in HD aboniert oder nicht?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hast du an den Bildsettings rumgepfuscht?
Normale Sender sind so unscharf weil sie nicht für die Bildgröße gemacht sind.
HD TV + Niedrige Auflösung -> In die Breite gezogen = Fernsehen
Wie gesagt, HDTV empfängst du nur mit CI Modul und Reciever und das musst du bestellen.
Beispiele sind: Sky, Premiere, Unity Media, Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt: wenn der Sender nicht in FullHD sendet, dann muss der LCD das Bild selber "schärfer machen", und das wird nie komplett gelingen, sondern es wird immer etwas unschärfe wirken als bei echtem FullHD - das wäre ja sonst witzlos, dann bräuchte man ja keine HD-Sender und auch keine BluRays, wenn ein LCD ein Bild mit geringer Auflösung perfekt auf HD hochschärfen könnte...  

Bei den Einstellungen musst DU einfach mal testen, was besser aussieht. Denn Schärfe 100 heißt eben nicht, dass es schärfer wird, sondern dass der "Schärfeeffekt" des LCDs auf 100% ist - das Ergebnis aber kann bei zB 60% besser aussehen, das musst DU aber selber testen. UNd zwar nicht nur bei Schärfe rumtesten, sondern der Mix der Einstellungen ist das entscheidende.

So oder so gibt es wie gesagt auch LCDs, die ein nicht-HD-Bild besser darstellen können als andere, und je näher man dransitzt, desto mehr sieht man es auch.


----------

